# Bridge and pier access



## Fool4fishin (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi everyone. Can I get an update on Bob Sykes accessibility. A couple weeks ago I saw a post that it was closed to anglers.
If it is open, what's biting?🎣
Thanks.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Not sure, but the news earlier said part of it was open, which part idk??


----------



## Fool4fishin (Nov 1, 2016)

Much obliged!


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

I don't know if it's officially open but I saw people on both sides last Sunday.


----------



## ST1300rider (Apr 27, 2017)

On the local news this morning both side are partially open. Like the last 100 feet of each side are still closed. They said do not pass the barricades.

Good luck on the catching fish. Sheepshead are biting if you're lucky.


----------

